# Petra Paper - 80% Rock



## szmaine (Feb 11, 2011)

I work in a lab- all kinds of weird stuff comes through the door.

One of the weirdest just came in...
A paper sample made of 80% rock as the logo on it says - 

http://www.propa.net/blog/new-petra-paper-bags-14.html

feels pretty tough, I can tear it but it gives a little rubbery stretch before letting go...kinda cool.


----------



## midwestcoast (Feb 11, 2011)

Cool. If I write a report on that stuff, would it carry more weight with the boss?


----------



## begreen (Feb 11, 2011)

Interesting, could be a nice improvement. So once you get past the propaganda, what happens to the 20% poly as it degrades?


----------



## szmaine (Feb 11, 2011)

Into the landfill I'm sure or washed out with the waste in a recycling facility.

But if the stuff finds a niche as a plastic substitute for some applications - apparently it is fairly water proof - then that would be and 80% improvement.

But I'm sure it will just be marketed for any application that can make money...


----------

